# Herbicide recommendation on Jiggs



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

I am in Florida. Back in March I had prepared a small field to plant Jiggs in. I nuked the field and till it about every three days till I was able to get the green Jiggs sprigs. I got it sprigged, straight cut disked it, and rolled it. No rain for over two months. All I had was powder. After a month or two of drought I thought it was done except for a few small weeds showing up. We have now had over a month and a half of heavy rains. The Jiggs has actually come in for the most part. Enough to let it spread and fill in the remainder. My problem is I also have a crop of what appears to be wild rye. There is some sort of small grass coming in the the bare spots also. Not tall. Just not Jiggs or Bahia. Not sure what it is.

I need to try and get rid of the crap in there and save the Jiggs. I am looking for recommendations. Which might be the best, Weedmaster, Remedy, GrazonNext? Or maybe something else. Thanks


----------



## 506 (Mar 22, 2016)

Without knowing what you are trying to kill it's hard to make a recommendation. It would be a shame to spend the money to run any of the products you mention only to find out that they don't target what you're trying to eradicate.

I've had a lot of success sending photos of target weeds to one of the state's ag extension professors in order to determine what I have in my pastures. Consider that as a first step before running any herbicide.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

Get a positive ID first. That way you can know for sure which herbicides will be effective.

Also, quite a number of herbicides have limiting statements in the labeling on applying to newly planted stuff. Make sure that it is at the appropriate growth stage for a safe and effective treatment.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I would think you certainly don't need to spray Remedy. Remedy is for killing woody plants such as Mesquite.or other type trees.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Take some pics and post em....


----------



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. My ag ex guy quit the other day. I do have a man that works for Helena that said he would come out and look and make a recommendation.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

purplewg said:


> Thanks for the input guys. My ag ex guy quit the other day. I do have a man that works for Helena that said he would come out and look and make a recommendation.


That is probably a very good idea....as you folks have some weeds that many of us are unfamiliar with....and seeing things first hand can really be insightful on identification.

Regards, Mike


----------

